# Got some bling bling



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well thought I'd show off my new bling blings.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! Are they for sale?

lol Just kidding. Looks good.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Jon you'd poop your pants if you knew what I gave for them. Be quiet Justin lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I probably would.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice! Are they for sale?
> 
> lol Just kidding. Looks good.


give him a few days and they will be lol jk. Looks good man


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Tires prob won't be on it long but wheels ain't going anywhere lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> Jon you'd poop your pants if you knew what I gave for them. Be quiet Justin lol


They do look good, and I still can't believe what you gave for em. Like I said, your one lucky sob.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Shoo now you just need a gold chain to go with all that chrome. Lol jk looks good man. 

Mossy, he hasn't put new tires on it yet. Just wait then itll be for sale. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Sgarrett (Nov 11, 2012)

your welcome man! lol that guy loves them others for some odd reason even though they are yamaha wheels with polaris tires! lmao


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice looking wheels! How you liking the TerraXs on that?? They do pretty well on my Brute.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It'll have Terms or Backs soon I'm sure.


----------

